# Mucas in Vulva



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I just wanted to start by saying I am not breeding my dogs, but thought anyone with breeding knowledge would know about this. 

I have never had 2 puppies, let alone a male and female so the mating thing is new to me. We believe our male/female have started mating. Our female is spayed (about a month ago) 
Since our female had the surgery our male has left her alone, no humping ect… last night we thought we heard what we believed to be them mating. They would not come when called and were hiding behind the garage, we could only pick up sounds on the cameras we have - it sounded like they were fine but defiantly like something was going on. 

This morning everyone was fine, our male defiantly had a sparkle in his eye and our female had a large amount of clear/semi cloudy mucus coming out of her vulva. Not puss, No blood or any color really... it just looked like what I would believe was our males leftovers.

What I am wondering is if this is normal? They slept all night and then immediately came inside this morning so even if she cleaned herself right after I guess there could be some residual leftover from our male that came out a little. It was not a lot, maybe a 1/2 tablespoon amount. 

Its either that our a small bout of puppy vaginitis, maybe signs of a UTI.. but everything else is normal for her so I thought I would throw this out there and see what anyone thought.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Has you female had a full spay or were her ovaries left intact? Then she will still go in heat but is not able to get pregnant as the uterus is removed. If the latter, then she can mate but it is very risky according to my vet as the insides in her vagina have been altered by the surgery.
The scene you are describing was a funny read to me; it basically described human teenagers or adults for that matter. Dogs don't hide to mate and they don't have 'that' special look in their faces afterwards. You could be 'projecting' 
Observe her for a day or so and if she keeps licking, take her to the vet.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I will admit, I defiantly wrote this with some humor in mind as this topic is an interesting one to speak about. 

I guess they were not hiding per say, it was just dark and they normally come directly to the door when I call them. Neither one of them moved from where ever they were and I could not see them. We could only hear our female making playing noises but she is very dramatic and usually is very vocal with our male so none of that was odd. 

She had a full spay, no the vet did not tell us there would be any issue with her mating in the future. We told the vet we spayed her specifically so if our male did mate her, she would not have puppies. She is not licking at herself at all... I keep a close eye on that because she was bite by someone a few weeks ago and spent the entire night cleaning herself which resulted in a nightmare of her vulva when we woke up. I have checked on her today through our cameras and she is just napping (like normal) some running around and playtime with our male... still no licking. 

What other reasons would she have a clear mucus from the vulva - UTI?? Vaginitis?? … it had no smell, no color and she has no other symptoms that she is letting on about.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This is forum cannot take the place of a vet for diagnoses. If you have questions abut her 'issue', ask the vet. Consider getting pet insurance on them if you don't already if cost is a concern. Having had a full spay, they will not mate. She might tell the male "NO!" if he tries mounting her (pushing his chest, or a foot onto her body) and if he is sane, he will comply.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> This is forum cannot take the place of a vet for diagnoses. If you have questions abut her 'issue', ask the vet. Consider getting pet insurance on them if you don't already if cost is a concern. Having had a full spay, they will not mate. She might tell the male "NO!" if he tries mounting her (pushing his chest, or a foot onto her body) and if he is sane, he will comply.



I have no issue taking my dogs to a vet and I am defiantly not trying to use this forum as a replacement for a vet visit (_that is hilarious you would even say that since all my previous post have clearly stated I take my dogs to the vet_). I was asking a question if something was normal after mating as I am pretty sure our dogs have mated - spay or no spay - and since there are no other side affects to explain what I saw this morning it was a reasonable question to anyone who is experienced with breeding dogs and yes, I have pet insurance on both my dogs! 

This is a forum to discuss German Shepherds right and the experiences we have while owning them.... ??


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I can imagine mating would hurt a spayed female- it could even cause some serious tears and internal injuries. 

In brief, during mating, which only takes place when the female is in standing heat (once every six months for roughly 3 days), the male dog's penis enters the female's vagina, and then engorges with blood to at least triple normal width/length. This creates a "tie" with the female. While the male/female are tied, they are stuck together until the male is done ejaculating and the penis returns to normal size. This can take anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 minutes, with about 20-30 minutes being average. 

A female who is not in heat would not tolerate this, and if somehow the male managed to tie, she might be hurt or might hurt the male.

I don't think your two mated.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Very strange sounding imo if she's had a complete spay...an intact females "scent" changes as they go through heat-(males pick up on that)--their vulva swells... there's a hand full of days during the cycle when the female will accept the male regardless of what the male may want...as "wolfy" already said see your vet....frankly if the female is spayed the "sounds" you heard at night should have been the racket of your male being handed his butt--on a platter...how long has it been since the "spay" ?


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

She was spayed July 17th. She has a vet appointment for Wed just in case things get weirder, but other then the small amount of mucus there was been no signs of anything else wrong with her. The mucus wasn't even alarming, it was clear, clean and didn't smell. 

Our female is an interesting dog. She is VERY bossy with our male when they are playing but otherwise she is very bonded to him. Very affectionate, always cleaning him. Our vet never said she would lose complete interest or that it would be unsafe for them to mate just that of course she would not smell anymore and excite him. 

Our male has also changed his behavior, we thought at 9 months if he wasn't relieving himself he would be humping her, the furniture, our legs... anything - but no, he has shown no signs of that. The last week and defiantly last night really made us think they had mated. I am fine if they don't mate, trust me I don't want that stress.... 

I will just keep an eye on her and we will see how things turn out Wednesday. 
I was just throwing this out there to see if anyone else had experienced this but I am seeing this is an odd one -


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really don't think she was doing a Hoochie Momma routine behind the shed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A female with a UTI can give of a scent that triggers mating behavior. 
I would not leave them unattended and at 4 weeks post op your female is at risk of injury.
Further if your male is pushy enough to force her to breed at just 9 months, he ought to be neutered as soon as he is grown. Even in canines that is deviant and ought not to be reproduced. I have never seen a male dog bully a female into mating.
Dogs are not human. They mating urge is a reproductive drive. While males may get satisfaction from it they do it for a purpose. Humping is an over stimulated or dominant behavior and is actually most commonly practiced by spayed females. 
Either way. Get your girl checked out and don't leave them unattended.


----------

